# "Super Moon Fly Fishing"- Capt. Mason Matejcek



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

The super moon this week had the shallow water redfish a little spooky but that didn't keep us from catching plenty of fish. I have been finding a lot of fish on sandy outside shorelines lately. The highlight of the day yesterday was when we were poling down a shoreline and spotted a school of around 50 fish. As we got closer we realized that all the fish in the school were upper and over slot fish. My client casted amongst them and immediately had a eat, shortly after the fish came unbuckled so he threw into the school again and had another eat but pulled the fly out of the fishes mouth. On the 3rd cast he hooked up again and the fight was on. We got the fish to the boat, snapped a few pictures, measured her and turned her back to be caught another day. The fish was Eric's biggest redfish on a fly rod so far measuring 29in. Book your trip today and join in on the great action! Captainmasonm.com / 830-857-0405 / [email protected].


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

